
Show HN: Autohook v2 – tiny Git hook manager, redesigned - nkantar
https://github.com/nkantar/Autohook
======
nkantar
Author here.

V1 thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13561404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13561404)

V2 has been redesigned to be even more seamless. Feedback welcome, both on the
concept and execution.

